# Google's Find My Phone - Sperre: Aufhebung mögl.? bzw Auch nach Factory Reset vorhanden?



## Ralax (24. Juli 2018)

*Google's Find My Phone - Sperre: Aufhebung mögl.? bzw Auch nach Factory Reset vorhanden?*

Hallo,

Meine Mutter hat vor einigen Monaten schon ihr Sperrbildschirm auf ihrem Samsung Galaxy S7  geändert, allerdings kurz darauf vergessen somit war das Handy von da an gesperrt. 
Wie viele andere auch vorgehen würden, habe ich mich im Internet erkundigt und stoß schnell auf mehrere Seiten, die geraten haben diesen Lockscreen mithilfe von Google's Find my Phone aufzuheben. Da ich den nötigen Button nicht fand und einige Foren meinten, man müsse zuerst das Handy sperren um diesen Lockscreen dann aufheben zu können, sperrte ich das Handy zusätzlich noch über Google. Ohne Erfolg, denn der nötige Button tauchte auch dann nicht auf.  
Nachdem ich in verschiedenen Städten, jegliche Handy Reparaturläden befragte, ob sie ein Handy wie das S7 entsperren könnten, meinten alle nein, bis auf einen. Zu diesem habe ich das Handy gebracht und er war voller Zuversicht, es ohne Datenverlust entsperren zu können. Jedoch stellte sich heraus, dass diese Google Sperre das entschiedene Problem darstellt, weshalb die Mitarbeiter in diesem Laden es selbst nach mehreren Wochen und mit Hilfe verschiedenster Programmen nicht schafften.

Heute erklärte man mir dann, dass es nicht möglich sei, das Handy mit dieser Google Sperre zu entsperren. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine Datenwiederherstellung nach einem Factory Reset, da es so vielleicht eine Chance gibt, alle oder zumindest ein paar Daten noch zu retten. Daraufhin fragte ich nach, ob auch ich selber dies machen könnte, damit ich nicht noch mehr Geld dafür zahle, woraufhin man meinte, dies sei nicht möglich, da Google anscheinend alles Lokal verschlüsselt oder gesperrt hat und man das dann mit Hilfe von bestimmter Hard- und Software (keine genaue Genannt) schaffen könnte.

Da mir dies allerdings doch ein bisschen komisch vorkam, da ich mich damit eigentlich nicht so gut in dem Bereich auskenne, recherchierte ich ein bisschen und fand heraus, dass es zwar eine extra Sicherheit von Google gibt, die nach einem Factory Reset in Einsatz kommt, allerdings nur die Account Daten des auf dem Handy verknüpften Google Kontos verlangt. Dies ist aber nur der Fall, wenn noch keine Google Sperre auf dem Smartphone ist.


Nun zu den Fragen:
- Bleibt diese Google Sperre auch nach einem Factory Reset vorhanden oder verhält sich alles wie normal, als gäbe es diese Sperre nicht und man müsste nur die Account Daten eingeben um diese aufzuheben?

- Ist es vielleicht doch irgendwie möglich diese Sperre von Google aufzuheben, indem man mit Google in Kontakt tritt, oder hat Google darauf kein Einfluss mehr. (Der Mitarbeiter meinte, diese Sperre wird zwar von Google ausgelöst, in dem Google ein Befehl an das Handy sendet, die diese Sperre  auslöst die dann aber nur Lokal auf dem Smartphone ist und nicht mehr mit einem weiteren Befehl rückgängig gemacht werden kann).

-Falls es möglich ist, dass Google diese Google Sperre aufheben kann, in dem man mit ihnen in Kontakt tritt, gibt eine eine Hotline oder E-Mail an die ich mich wenden muss?

Ich danke jedem für seine Hilfe in voraus
Ralax



PS: Mir ist es sehr wichtig, dass die Daten auf dem Handy erhalten bleiben, somit ist ein einfacher Factory Reset nicht die optimale Lösung und wird somit nur als letzte Wahl in Frage kommt.


----------



## gekipptesBit (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Google's Find My Phone - Sperre: Aufhebung mögl.? bzw Auch nach Factory Reset vorhanden?*

Schon mal über Google Gerätemanager versucht? Also nicht das Factoryreset anwenden müssen.

PIN Sperre am Handy - was tun, wenn man die PIN vergessen hat? | Appdated


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Google's Find My Phone - Sperre: Aufhebung mögl.? bzw Auch nach Factory Reset vorhanden?*

Eine Sperre bei einem Smartphone aufheben? Inkl. Daten? Da wird dir Keiner helfen.


----------

